# Here's Molly the Wood Turned Dolly



## Tom McMillan (Oct 11, 2007)

*I make a lot of dollhouse miniature turnings like vases, bowls, etc. made to scale.  I participate in some forums concerning the miniatures and I've been wanting to make a turned doll similar to the one in Craft Supplies catalog (that one's an earring holder), and the one I've seen at the AAW website.  Mine's a bit different as I made turned arms (had to do some rasping away of material to make the arms fit).  

OK folks---here she is.  She's made to 1:12 scale (1" equals a foot) mostly turned on my wood lathe.  Molly's a little over 5 1/2" tall.  I used plum wood for the skirt and shawl, kingwood for the collar, The blouse and arms are figured maple, the head is bass wood, the hat and umbrella are purpleheart wood.*







*Tom McMillan*


----------



## fiferb (Oct 11, 2007)

Very Nice! I like the look of all the different colors. Still, I can't help think how it would look turned into a pen.[}]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, Tom! Well done, well crafted... well it's just plain good.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow Tom, very nicely done.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 12, 2007)

Super, Tom! Great, love it!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great, nice work.


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Tom----SWMBO wants to know about the earrings---did you make them???


----------



## bclaws (Oct 12, 2007)

YOU SIR are AMAZING     VERY NICE


----------



## Tom McMillan (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks all!!

Gary---I purchased the earrings at WalMart---I think they're made for little girls.  The only items not turned are the earrings, the ribbon belt, and the wire in the umbrella for the handle.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice Tom!


----------



## BernieW (Oct 14, 2007)

Tom that is awesome. Well done.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice Tom. I've admired your miniatures for several years now and always enjoy seeing the turnings you make. Keep'em coming.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

